

Ask HN: How much do you pay for rent? - keiferski

I'm curious about cost of living around the world. So...<p>1) Where are you located?<p>2) How much is your monthly rent/mortgage/treehouse fee?
======
keiferski
I pay about $350/month for one room in a 2br in Pittsburgh, PA.

------
mschuster91
Germany (city not disclosed!), EUR 500/20qm room

